# Feral cats won't cover their poop



## Tecibbar (Nov 9, 2010)

I am feeding several feral cats in my neighborhood. Recently, I noticed that they pooped everywhere and don't cover them anymore. There is a tiny hill nearby, and they visit there all the time, but they are too lazy to poop there.

So far, this isn't much of a problem, but when summer come, neighbors are sure gonna complain(they already tolerated other cat related problems). What should I do?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Bury it for them? Give them a more desireable place to potty? 

_PS ... cats usually don't poop where they hang out, sleep or eat._


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's not that they're too lazy, but maybe if that hill is the only nice area around them they don't want to dirty it... is most of the area concrete? They might have become used to pooping on the ground where they can not cover it and so don't try to any longer. Once a cat has a habbit of going in a location, it doesn't often stop. The best thing I can suggest is to clean up after them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If you're in a cold enough area that the ground is frozen, no they won't be covering their poop. Only if the soil is loose will they cover it.


----------

